# Medaka Fish



## Shmorgasopoly (Jul 15, 2008)

My friend, a biology teacher, will be hatching some medaka fry sometime in the next two weeks as part of his class' embryology unit. He offered my some fry, but I've never cared for medaka and I don't feel like slogging through all of the research papers on the internet to actually find some good information on how to take care of them. Has anyone owned some of these fish and knows what sort of food, water quality, tank size, etc. they need? Some facts about raising medaka fry would also be great if anyone knows.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

small fish.. will eat anything... can be kept in a small tank.. surface dweller... temps; 72-80... otherwise; just keep as it were any other tropical fish..


----------



## Shmorgasopoly (Jul 15, 2008)

How many will thrive in a 12 gallon tank?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

bunches....15-20 or so probably....


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

consider this..these fish only get to be about 1 1/2" long...commonly called the japanese rice fish...good for mosquito control...will live in cool or warm water..64-78F....
not hard to breed....wild strains are not colorful; but some developed strains are..i think some even glow in the dark..through some kind of jellyfish genetics stuff..
orizes latipes is a pretty cool little fish..i had some about 30 or so years ago..


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

medaka fish originated in japan and I'm japanese! I know quite a bit about them


----------



## betta0fish (Feb 16, 2009)

my friend used to keep them in a 15 gallon shallow tank, they are from rivers but they can live in still water. my friend had about 50 in the 15 gallon, maybe more but they were healthy, they love a lot of plants and will breed without a breeding tank if you have a lot of plants in the tank. They are egg layers but are carnivorous so they will eat the fry sometimes. If you find some eggs ont he plants, you should try to put them in a seperate tank.


----------

